# Bombies 'nana Cream Clone Recipe



## Alex (24/5/14)

Found on reddit

Pear (TFA): 6%
Strawberry Ripe (TFA): 5%
Banana Ripe (TFA): 3% (@ 20 drops/ml)
Banana Cream (TFA): 0.5% (@ 20 drops/ml)
Honey Dew (TFA): 1%
Juicy Peach (TFA): 0.5%
Marshmallow (TFA): 1%
Sweet Cream (TFA): 1%
Sour (20% in PG) (TFA): 1%

Now I don't normally try to make clones, though I was tinkering with the popular Honey Peary clone recipe to better fit my tastes and noticed something about it that reminded me of 'nana Cream, so I decided to work from there. Who knows how close this is to what /u/_bombies actually uses (I only have a modest collections TFA flavorings now) but it's tasty and I haven't really seen any attempts posted.

I ran out of the real 'nana Cream over a week ago so my memory of its taste might be off but my mix close enough to fill the 'nana Cream void in my lungs without creating a new void in my wallet.

It's alright after it's mixed but I'd recommend curing it (I use the hot water method since I'm impatient). It's clear when mixed and gets to that yellow color later (this pic is just after about 40 min in hot water, the bottle never really lasts long enough among 3 vapers to see if gets to that deeper yellow the real 'nana Cream has).

This recipe is only like my 5th iteration of the mix so it can be thought of as a good starting point for further experimentation. Enjoy!

Edit: For those who want to experiment with this, I'll leave some of my notes from when I was working on this.


I started with Honey Dew at 3%, but that was way too pronounced so I dropped it down a bunch so it was more of an added note. Haven't tried eliminating it completely. Same with the Juicy Peach.
I've tried adjusting the percentages of the pear and the strawberry between 4% and 6% and this is the combo I like best. I think the pear helps the banana have that banana runts taste.
I haven't really changed the ripe banana percentage, I liked what I got the first go around. The banana cream helps support the ripe banana flavor.
For the creams, I tried it with just Marshmallow, Marshmallow and Sweet Cream, and Marshmallow with French Vanilla. French Vanilla was too custardy. Sweet Cream improved the mix compared to just marshmallow.
Sour helps add tang to the banana flavor, and I pretty much put it in all my fruit mixes anyway.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (24/5/14)

Amazing stuff @Alex!

Most interesting to see 8 or 9 flavours in that recipe. I wonder how many flavours are in most of the juices we vape? This is really complex stuff

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Melinda (24/5/14)

That honeydew is really an overpowering flavour so be very careful with it


----------

